# Spacer Ausfallende Intense SS



## gstoned (4. August 2009)

Beim Intense SS/6.6/Socom/Uzzi sind doch beim 135mm Hinterbau diese Spacer dabei um 10 bzw. 12 mm Achsen fahren zu könnne.
Bei meinem SS fehlen diese leider. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch welche über?
Danke, Stefan


----------



## iRider (4. August 2009)

gstoned schrieb:


> Beim Intense SS/6.6/Socom/Uzzi sind doch beim 135mm Hinterbau diese Spacer dabei um 10 bzw. 12 mm Achsen fahren zu könnne.
> Bei meinem SS fehlen diese leider. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch welche über?
> Danke, Stefan



Leider keine über, aber wenn Du 12 mm Achse fahren willst dann passen die ohne. Andernfalls kann man die auch drehen lassen, was wahrscheinlich günstiger kommt als die zu ordern. Ist nix Besonderes, nur Aluscheibchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (4. August 2009)

beim 6.6 gibts sowat nicht.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2009)

Also ich hab das Rad damals vom Shop mit 10mm Achse aufbauen lassen und da waren dann die entsprechenden Spacer dabei. Da ich jetzt aber auf 12mm umgestiegen bin (Hinterbau is deutlich steifer) habe ich mir bei Shocker die Spacer fÃ¼r die 12mm Achse bestellt (12â¬ der Satz).


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

sind die 150mm dropouts also für 12mm Achsen ?


----------



## walo (21. August 2009)

um was gehts hier genau?
hat jemand nen foto?
spacer 6.6?


----------



## abcd194 (10. September 2009)

we are SMTVIP company which is professional in SMT and PCB machines, our website is www.smtvip.net, please go on it to get more information.there are PCB machines like etching machine PCB2, the interlinkage website is  http://www.smtvip.net/List.aspx?CatID=16,if you are interested in it, please contact us freely. our e-mail is [email protected].


----------

